# New from NE Kansas



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Bryce. Have fun here.


----------



## vipertec05 (Mar 19, 2005)

Welcome Bryce,
Your just down the road.


----------



## GRISSOM77 (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to AT glad to have ya


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Mach2 (Nov 14, 2010)

vipertec05 said:


> Welcome Bryce,
> Your just down the road.


Yep haha Im just a hop, skip and a jump from Wellsville. I actually have a few friends down that way.


----------



## Iluvatar (Oct 13, 2006)

Hello from Lawrence, KS. Best of luck to you. Best way to get better at archery is to shoot year round. If interested, check out the public 3D and indoor shoots at Tri County archery in Linwood...(Link to website in my signature)


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------

